# Leyan Lo on Jay Leno in 2006



## pjk (Jan 24, 2008)

If you haven't seen this yet, it is pretty good:
http://www.datadelta.com/TonightShowLeyanTyson.wmv


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 24, 2008)

He never unhooked a bra but seemed to do it pretty fast...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 24, 2008)

This has to be the greatest video in cubing history.


----------



## Erik (Jan 24, 2008)

It's funny you asked that because we just happen to have him backstage


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL.
Great video, thanks for posting it


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 24, 2008)

Erik said:


> It's funny you asked that because we just happen to have him backstage



Like whoa how'd he know? Lmao. Nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

alltooamorous said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny you asked that because we just happen to have him backstage
> ...



Well of course, it's scripted.


----------



## mkriegs (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, they took it really well when he was basically ripping on their hobby on national TV.


----------

